# What's your favorite fattie stuffing?



## msstatedawg (Jun 24, 2013)

For me, bleu cheese. Mozzarella & pepperoni is a close second. Cream cheese & olive was not good.

Would love to know yours.


----------



## littlebeef (Jun 24, 2013)

We did a really great breakfast fatty including thin bacon wrapped around jimmy dean breakfast sausage, inside were eggs, potatoes, cheese and green chile served with waffles on the side.  It was amazing.  Also did a macaroni and cheese fatty wrapped in a blend of chicken sausage and elk sausage.  Probably won't do that one again.













bfast fatty.jpg



__ littlebeef
__ Jun 24, 2013


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jun 25, 2013)

I re-created this of a great SMF poster. Here is his link. It is by far my favorite.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/130204/the-ultimate-breakfast-fatty


----------



## msstatedawg (Jun 26, 2013)

That does look good.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 28, 2013)

Loco Moco Fatty! Of course it's more about the plating than the filling!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136328/hes-loco













8467337300_6e7b08aafc_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 11, 2013


















8466241387_04caa916b4_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 11, 2013


















8466076567_91a8517400_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 11, 2013


















8467336342_609f59f74c_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Feb 11, 2013


----------



## woodcutter (Jun 28, 2013)

Both good looking fatties!!!


----------

